# Regal Jumping Spider Slings



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey, I posted about my jumping spider's egg sac 2-3 weeks ago and the eggs finally hatched last Thursday. I think some of them moulted last night as they were a creamy white colour yesterday but are now a lot darker in colour like the mother.

The proud mother



And her babies



I'm looking forward to them leaving the sac and will get pics when they do hopefully! 

Thanks for looking :no1:


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Ill have 1 one you are ready to get rid  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have replied to your pm mate  

Just to correct my first post the slings haven't moulted yet after having another close look at them, but they look like they will very soon by how dark the colour of them is now. I'll be keeping this thread updated on their progress.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Cant wait to see the pictures lol. i have followed your ant thread since you opened it ha


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Apologies for jumping on the thread but I too would be interested in a couple if you come to sell them :2thumb:


----------



## Matt_BRB (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome species, I too would be interested in purchasing some if you ever come to selling them.... :2thumb:


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Keep us informed please I to would like to buy a couple :flrt:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks all for the interest  

I'll definitely keep this thread updated, not much to update on them as of now, but they have been quite active inside the egg sac. I don't believe they have moulted yet because they are still dark in colour and can't see any difference in size. Not sure if this is an indication of anything but the slings have also started gathering at the sides of the egg sac rather than sitting in the middle of it like they have been and I think there must be between 40-50 in there and they're all looking healthy.

Hopefully they will moult/leave the sac soon, the slings are a week old today, getting desperate to see them out!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just spotted the first sling to get out of the egg sac and is now sat in the web with the mother spider, looks like I'll have to pick up some fruit flies soon!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got home to find a sac full of freshly moulted slings so shouldn't be much longer until they're feeding (I hope)


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice. I bet you are over the moon ha .. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes mate it feels like they've taken forever to moult! Can't wait for them to leave the sac now, will try to get some pics up once they're out


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

how are they coming on are they out of the sac yet ?.. cant wait to see the pictures you have


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

They're still in the sac but they've been much more active walking around in there. Maybe they're still hardening up after the moults, they're double the size now. The female has been very active too, leaving the web at times to catch food, she never eats in the web though but returns after she has eaten.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Will be nice to see the pics when out, I wouldnt mind a couple for my lad as well, when you sell them.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a couple pics of the babies, not the best quality but you get an idea of the size of them and you can very faintly see some of the moults in the sac.





And a picture of the mother again


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome  dont forget i want 1 when they r ready  well done mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just found a few baby spiders sat on top of my doubled tubs running about and gave me a bit of a challenge to catch them! I've put them in cups now with net over the top, 6 in each cup and I'll try rear them together on fruit flies for now. They're quick and jump a lot more than mother spider


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome  are they fast growers then? How r ylu finding them to keep. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well it's taken 48 days from eggs being laid to the slings leaving the sac. Not sure how long it'll take for them to grow now because this is the first time I've had jumper slings and for now I'm just going to leave them in the plastic cups in groups of 6 until I feel I need to separate them.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Aw thats mint  cant wait to see more.poctures  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Caught 34 now and there's still around 30 left in the egg sac, so more than I expected. Popped a fruit fly in each of the cups earlier to see how the spiders would do with them and one has managed to catch one of the flies.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha they r mint  aw nice 1 so you have a good few then  im buzzin for you  .. i cant wait to own one me . I bet you are over the moon they are eating . 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

That is the only jumper that has ate atm so I'm hoping the rest will start eating soon. I now have 67 of them, I thought I'd be lucky to get 50 but I wouldn't be surprised if it hits 80 of them now. The last couple mornings I've gone to check on them I've been greeted by 20 odd baby jumpers just perched on top of the faunarium together  The mother spider is spending most of her time out of the web now but still staying close to the babies.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha they awesome  its gunna be a mamoth task gettin them seperated  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Whats the adult temperament like on these?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

In my experience jumpers are calm, I've never seen one be aggressive/defensive and with my adult female she is the same. I haven't handled my jumper but whenever I have to do something to the enclosure and have to move her she doesn't seem bothered at all, she'll just sit still whilst looking around. 

I have 72 baby jumpers now, noticed some more eating today but still considering trying micro crickets or something else smaller than the fruit flies as the slings do seem quite reluctant to catch them. I counted 18 more slings earlier so have at least 90, near enough double of what I expected!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

108 babies, over twice as many as I thought there would be with a final few in the egg sac still. Got some micro crickets today to see if the jumpers would prefer them over the fruit flies and most of them have taken the micros


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well the last of the babies came out of the sac a couple days ago so now I have 115 in total. They're all looking healthy and are feeding well.

There's six in each cup (other than one which has seven in) and they're doing well together. 





Spiderling with a micro cricket, the majority of them seem able to catch the micros but I've only seen a few that'll catch fruit flies.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats
if you feed the Female up She will lay another fertile sac,
Good luck rearing the slings they can be a bit tricky I noticed a big die off in mine,Not sure if that was the way I kept them or just a natural occurrence,
awesome spiders.:2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oski1 said:


> Congrats
> if you feed the Female up She will lay another fertile sac,
> Good luck rearing the slings they can be a bit tricky I noticed a big die off in mine,Not sure if that was the way I kept them or just a natural occurrence,
> awesome spiders.:2thumb:


Thanks  I did read about them being able to lay more than one sac but don't know much about it, how long could it take for her to lay another? I'm not sure I could handle another 100 baby jumpers  

May I ask how did you keep your slings? This is the only way I could think of keeping them with them being so small and having some baby mantids in the past gave me the idea of plastic cups with net over the top whilst they're small.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Unfortunately had some die offs but I think this is just a case of survival of the fittest as the slings that are left are eating well and their abdomens look quite plump compared to the smaller looking ones that died.









The pictures aren't amazing but that's as much as I can do with my camera  Just to add as said before maybe after 1 or 2 moults I will consider selling some on, but at the moment it's just about keeping the slings in good health.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

They are beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, they are great


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Neaww theyre growing like weeds :flrt:


----------



## Matt_BRB (Oct 13, 2011)

Good job on tubbing them up! I have enough trouble catching baby geckos never mind jumper slings!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks  It is fun trying to catch and repot them! 

Since my last post some have moulted, they're now starting to show some colour with white markings on the abdomen and jumping a lot more now compared to before they had moulted.







This moult was from the spider on the left but it shows a noticeable size difference between the two spiders.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Neaaawww teeny weenies :flrt:


----------



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

These are some adorable babies!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

They are cute, no one can hate them with those huge eyes  

The spiders are still doing really well, they're like dustbins at the moment just eating everything in sight and I think one is already gearing up for another moult which is great to see. Hopefully it'll moult soon and then I can get some more pics.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some more of my jumpers have moulted again, I'm surprised how fast these are growing, they were smaller than fruit flies a month ago and now they're bigger than the flies. Some nice colours starting to show on the bigger jumpers.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cute , dont forget me when u sell some.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

What's the lifespan of a female of these? I'd love one. Not interested in breeding. Just want a "big" jumper running around ambushing.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I wont forget Mitsi  

I'm not sure about lifespan, Basin. They are very interesting to keep though, out of all my spiders I keep I think these are my favourite by far. Usually out on display a lot, fun to watch hunt and they don't seem aggressive at all. I love the way they track any movement with their eyes as well, I find mine watching me whenever I'm in the room doing anything.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I wont forget Mitsi
> 
> I'm not sure about lifespan, Basin. They are very interesting to keep though, out of all my spiders I keep I think these are my favourite by far. Usually out on display a lot, fun to watch hunt and they don't seem aggressive at all. I love the way they track any movement with their eyes as well, I find mine watching me whenever I'm in the room doing anything.


I love watching the little native ones we have. They're great little characters. So bigger ones can only be fantastic. Would you hazard a guess the females might live 2 years or do you have no clue?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

They're the reason why I got my big jumper, if only our native ones got as big as them, my jumpers are about the same size as our native ones at the moment and still have a bit to grow! About lifespan though I was thinking around 2 years, but to be honest I don't really know, I guess time will tell with my slings.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> They're the reason why I got my big jumper, if only our native ones got as big as them, my jumpers are about the same size as our native ones at the moment and still have a bit to grow! About lifespan though I was thinking around 2 years, but to be honest I don't really know, I guess time will tell with my slings.


I'll have to obtain a young female if possible. If you have one spare when you're selling them could you please PM me?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sure thing mate


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Sure thing mate


You're a star. Thanks.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another moult and more are in pre-moult at the moment. Some really good colours, this jumper has a gold stripe/speckles across the carapace. It was difficult to get pics with how much it was jumping around, especially when it jumped onto the camera lens!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some nice variety in colour/patterns between the jumpers now, more have moulted out. Seeing stripes ranging from gold to silvery blue and some jumpers seem to have more colourful pedipalps than others.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> [URL=http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/DSC_0005_zpshze6zz1l.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/DSC_0004_zps2projxke.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Little ninjas.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't lost any more jumpers since before the first moult so I think these ones are going to keep growing and feeding well. None of them (other than the ones sealed in a web in pre-moult) are missing any feeds so that is good to see considering prior to the first moult some would not eat anything at all.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The female jumper has been eating a lot recently and the other night she discarded the remains of the old egg sac. Now she has laid another egg sac although it is about half the size of the first sac.



The discarded sac to the right of the web



She's not hugging the new egg sac but I'm wondering if that's just due to how hot the weather is at the moment.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

More fresh moults, growing like weeds.


----------



## natlt (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you still got any of these?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

natlt said:


> Have you still got any of these?


See above posts.


----------



## natlt (Jun 25, 2014)

I meant are you selling any and how much for? I've gone through the pages and might have missed it but can't find the details I need?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

natlt said:


> I meant are you selling any and how much for? I've gone through the pages and might have missed it but can't find the details I need?


I'm just messing. I do believe he is selling them though. If there's any spare. Not sure on a price. 

How much then Kentucky if you've any spare?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't actually advertised any for sale yet, I will probably move some on sometime seeing as the female has laid a second sac but then I don't really know about prices at the moment anyway.


----------



## taliban27 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Unfortunately had some die offs but I think this is just a case of survival of the fittest as the slings that are left are eating well and their abdomens look quite plump compared to the smaller looking ones that died.


Wish you good luck with them, I had 6 egg sacs of Hyllus semicupreus and none of the babies survived, I mean they were dying within the first 2 months of their lives  they are very fragile, sometimes even if you do your best you can't make them grow up till they are mature, so again - fingers crossed for your guys


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that  I did have die offs from this egg sac a while ago but now the babies that are left are doing really well. I'm not sure how well the second egg sac will do though seeing as it's half the size of the first.

I have some new pics which shows even more variety in colour, not sure if it's to do with sex or not but I know the males usually tend to be jet black in colour. The first two pictures is one spider and the others are of the other spider.









Both of these babies are same size/moult but the second spider is the only one I've seen so far that is nearly all black. Also I will be advertising some of the babies next week, not many at the moment though unless the others decide to moult as I'd rather avoid disturbing any if they're in pre-moult.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The female has now laid a third egg sac, I wonder if that's the last one


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Surprised to find some of the newer eggs have already hatched, I assume it's due to the warm weather they've hatched this quickly, a nice surprise to see more baby jumpers wondering around in the web already though :2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...42171-regal-jumping-spider-babies-couple.html

I think my big jumper is getting ready to lay a fourth sac with how much she's eating at the moment. Also she has somehow lost a leg, I'm not worried about it but will she moult at all again seeing as she's an AF? Just wondering if she'll grow the leg back fully.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The second sac has started to hatch out now and the first set of jumpers have moulted again. They're getting quite big now and starting to take bigger prey more easily.


----------



## Matt_BRB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, the colours are looking great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh my! So cute!


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Jumpers*

Hi Do you have any available for sale ? If so Please provide individual price and for ten . Many thanks


----------



## Doddsy111 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Regal jumpers*

Hi there I have just acquired a male and female jumper. Would be nice to no how long these guys live and is it the same as other spiders the males get hooks or no, if so when can you mate them from? Do the females live longer than the males an how long should I put my male in with the female for? Any help would be appreciated and then maybe I can have my own bunch of jumper babies. Lol


----------



## Texas colubrid kid (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha, here in the States regals are everywhere can't open something without seeing a nest. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Wonderfully curious critters and watched one chase my mother around the pool :lol2: .. never could cage one as they seemed too intelligent. 
Hope you're babes grow up to be the ferocious hunters they are here


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry for a late reply but I was away in Spain for a while, I'm not selling any at the moment. 

As for pairing I'm not too sure, when I got my jumper it was already gravid so I actually didn't pair it up at all. Also I'm not sure about lifespan, I heard they only live for 2-3 years but again not 100% on that although my baby jumpers are growing very fast.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Resurrecting this old thread as my female laid an egg sac just over 4 weeks ago. I am keen to catch them emerging as I don't want them all over my house! How old were they before you could sex them? How did you managed to get food in without them escaping? What does pre-moult look like? I also have a smaller female and a male so will get to see them moult but not sure what to look out for.


----------

